# Vasectomy Advice?



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

My wonderful husband is going under the knife this Friday.:smthumbup: We were very happy to find a clinic that did not bother with all the intrusive are-you-sure nonsense. Nobody who wants to have children down the road would opt for a permanent procedure. 

Now we will be able to _honestly _say that we cannot have children, when nosy people needle us about becoming parents.

Men of TAM, how did your vasectomies play out? Did it take very long for you to heal and return to your sex lives? My husband bruises very easily, so I am anticipating a longer recovery time. I asked him to take the Monday off just in case.

Aside from what the doctors have told us, is there anything else we should be aware of?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i had mine done about 20 years ago.
one of the best things i have done.

a little sore but not too much.
just sit with codeine and a bag of frozen peas. 

started having sex quite a while before dr said to wait.

enjoy.
had to try it out i guess.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

I had mine on a Fri and could have went back to work on Mon....if I had listened to the doctor. When they tell you to take it easy for a few days they mean it. I woke up on Sat feeling great and decided to do a through cleaning on the garage. Lifting and hauling things really set me back.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

joe kidd;544111
Lifting and hauling things really set me back.[/QUOTE said:


> this is true.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Oooh, Joe! The pain must have been awful.

Did any of you wear jock straps afterwards? My husband and I disagree on this. He thinks boxers are fine, while I want him to wear a jock strap for week.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> Oooh, Joe! The pain must have been awful.
> 
> Did any of you wear jock straps afterwards? My husband and I disagree on this. He thinks boxers are fine, while I want him to wear a jock strap for week.


i didnt.
just a little coldness and rest.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Hubs was on the couch for 2 days, with a jock strap for work to keep it from pulling. He went to work on that Monday (had it done on a friday at 2pm). Used frozen peas and we had sex on day 3 

Your husband can make up his mind about the strap. Hubs just said it felt better to have it on for a while. I think almost 2 weeks.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> Oooh, Joe! The pain must have been awful.
> 
> Did any of you wear jock straps afterwards? My husband and I disagree on this. He thinks boxers are fine, while I want him to wear a jock strap for week.


Joe did indeed wear a jock strap. Made his butt look so "perky".....:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I can't wait until we can start working on draining the sperm out of his tubes! :whip:


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> Oooh, Joe! The pain must have been awful.
> 
> Did any of you wear jock straps afterwards? My husband and I disagree on this. He thinks boxers are fine, while I want him to wear a jock strap for week.


After the garage thing I had to wear a Jock. I woke up Sunday very bruised. Like I said if I would have just listened..... tell your husband those boys do not need to be swinging around....lest he suffer my fate. LOL


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

My hubby had one a few weeks ago. He heal exceptionally well. Only took pain meds(Tylenol 3) once and ibuprofen the next day. After 2 days there was zero pain! The third day we broke the rules and had easy going sex. By 7 days my hubby was back to all normal activity, which includes excessive cardio exercise. We don't know yet if the procedure was successful, we haven't had the full 25 ejaculations.

I'm shocked how well it went!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> We don't know yet if the procedure was successful, we haven't had the full 25 ejaculations.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


hmmm, i knew there was something i forgot. :scratchhead:

luckily it took though.


----------



## bummed ok (Jan 8, 2012)

no big deal just make him do nothing for the weekend he could go back to work on monday.Frozen peas a must Ice as long as possible to keep swelling down and make the follow up apt. to make sure no little swimmers going upstream.....


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> Oooh, Joe! The pain must have been awful.
> 
> Did any of you wear jock straps afterwards? My husband and I disagree on this. He thinks boxers are fine, while I want him to wear a jock strap for week.


A jock strap is an absolute must. My surgeon made me provide one, and he told me to wear it to the appointment to make sure I did not forget it. I wore mine for awhile; get at least a couple so that you can have a clean one available.

The best advice I can give is to make as sure as possible that you have a urologist (not a GP or general surgeon) performing the procedure. The problem is not competence for the surgery; it is for aftercare if you have a complication as I did. On top of my body being slow to adjust to the surgery, I developed an infection that took about 6 weeks of antibiotics (2 different ones) to resolve.

Not being a urologist who could intervene right away, my surgeon had to figure out that there was a problem, then I had to await the referral process through my HMO and get an appointment with the urologist (while in pain). And, that first one was a jerk (gave me one med and then basically said "tough it out") and I had to go through the red tape of getting a second opinion (I got a really good one the second time).

So, in all, I was significantly sore for most of a year. How much was unavoidable and how much was due to that infection can't be determined of course. But, you've been warned.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> Oooh, Joe! The pain must have been awful.
> 
> Did any of you wear jock straps afterwards? My husband and I disagree on this. He thinks boxers are fine, while I want him to wear a jock strap for week.


Had one a month ago. No jock strap, but briefs were useful to keep everything in one place. Took lots of ibuprofen for a couple of days, and took it easy. No real issues and had sex on day 5 (and 6).  Was doing everything within 7-10 days. By then, most of it was mental, as I wanted to be careful to not reinjure myself.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

15 Years ago. No complications. Did it on a Friday morning, watched football with an ice pack all day Saturday. Mowed the lawn Sunday. Back to work on Monday. (Office Job) No sex for 10 days per doctor's recommendation. Best $75 co-pay I ever spent.


----------



## joelmacdad (Jul 26, 2010)

There are the easy stories and there are the horror stories. I had mine done 8 years ago. I had it done on a Friday morning and definitely laid on the couch that night, all day Saturday and Sunday with bag of peas and a couple of pain pills. Went to office job Monday, but the walking and sitting really rubbed 'em the wrong way and I hurt worse Tuesday and stayed home. By Wed it was better, but I avoided workouts and softball for about 2 weeks. I think we started the "evacuation" process within a week. Still glad I got it done.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

The vasectomy was a piece of cake. Had one done about 16 years ago, and felt so good I decided to help move furniture a couple of days later. Dumb mistake, and one I paid for. So when they say to take it easy, be sure to take it easy regardless of how good you feel afterwards.

Just make sure you've thought this through. I thought I did, but my wife and I agreed to have more kids, and I got a reversal done about 11 years ago. THAT was painful, and nothing to take on lightly. It was, however, successful.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I hear a lot more easy stories than horror stories. Most of the horror stories come from regret or not following doctor's orders.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I liked it so much, I'm thinking about doing it again ...


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Deejo said:


> I liked it so much, I'm thinking about doing it again ...



I feel the same about my lobotomy.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

that_girl said:


> Hubs was on the couch for 2 days, with a jock strap for work to keep it from pulling. He went to work on that Monday (had it done on a friday at 2pm). Used frozen peas and we had sex on day 3
> 
> Your husband can make up his mind about the strap. Hubs just said it felt better to have it on for a while. I think almost 2 weeks.


This. My H went horseback riding (err... horseback strolling) the day after. I think we had sex on day 3 too


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> I hear a lot more easy stories than horror stories. Most of the horror stories come from regret or not following doctor's orders.


Keep in mind that some of us would tend to keep the horror stories to ourselves, afraid that people would overreact. In addition to not following the doctor's advice, unknown medical issues can be a factor that leads to a bad vasectomy. I had an appendectomy as a kid, but ended up unconscious for nearly a month because it had already ruptured. I went to a urologist for the vasectomy after my kids were born, because I didn't want to have the more common puncture types in the area - I wanted something that was considered more effective at the time (20 years ago). Later, the doctor said that he never realized that scar tissue could have such a widespread impact. Basically, when he set down the tweasers and asked the nurse for his large needle nosed pliers, I knew I was in trouble. He even offered to call an ambulance when it got really painful, but I said no. He aplogized profusely as they helped me out to the car. Three days later, I was fine, except for a bruise that covered most of my lower abdomen. 

A month later, when taking in the specimin in the brown bag, the nurse smiled when I entered the door, and I knew that I was walking into their favorite joke. About twenty people were in the waiting room. She asked from across the room, "Is that your sperm sample, Mr. Halien?" Why is it we only think of the comebacks 15 minutes later?


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> I hear a lot more easy stories than horror stories. Most of the horror stories come from regret or not following doctor's orders.


Yep. It would have been a breeze if I would have just taken it easy. I'm the poster chile for not what to do. LOL


----------



## ozwang (Aug 11, 2011)

Cherry said:


> This. My H went horseback riding (err... horseback strolling) the day after. I think we had sex on day 3 too


nothing like listening to doctors advice eh? :scratchhead:


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the advice everyone!

The vasectomy was completed without a hitch. My husband didn't feel a thing and he is currently lying in bed with an ice pack. I am waiting on my poor man hand and foot.

I feel a sense of completion and relief. As of next Friday, we can start the fun part-getting rid of all the sperm. I am going to use my BC pills to stop my period, so that we will have that extra week for the next three months. :smthumbup:

Most married couple have a lot of sex when they are trying to get pregnant. We will be making love for the OPPOSITE reason :rofl:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

CONGRATS! It was a good day for us


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Day 2...hubby is having difficulty sitting for long periods of time. Normal? Anyone?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Normal.

He just got his nads clipped. lol. There will be discomfort.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Ooh, my husband's junk is *purple *with bruises. Poor poor dear. :slap:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Ya. Again, it's normal.

Sad, but normal.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Ya. Again, it's normal.
> 
> Sad, but normal.


Yup, this happens.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> Day 2...hubby is having difficulty sitting for long periods of time. Normal? Anyone?


Definitely NOT normal.

I did lots of research before having mine. Most resources give the usual info about feeling like you were kicked in the nads and having some bruising.

Some of the more candid sites go into some of the other problems that are not uncommon consequences of surgery - hematoma, extensive brusing, infection, the fact that a certain percentage of men are in pain for longer than the quoted weekend.

No where did I see that your nuts would hurt from letting them rest on a cushion (as opposed from too much physical activity). If it hurts to just rest them on something, it would hurt to simply touch them - that doesn't sound normal to me.

Now, I had this same problem (could not drive to work pain-free). That (and the fact that I always had to use the restroom) were likely the first signs something was wrong.

Today is Saturday. If he still cannot sit up normally by Monday (day 4) get thyselves to the urologist and get checked out (or get a urologist if one did you do the surgery). Until then, wear a jock, stay reclined, and use ice (frozen peas or corn kernels).


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

I remember when I went back a few days after the procedure to have my dressing changed. The doc told me that the anti-septic/anesthetic he was going to apply to my scrotum could knock me out and that I should grab on to the bench. WHOA! He wasn't sh!ting me . I've never experienced such a fast acting knock out in all my life - not counting one from a fist of course. I'm glad that I listened to him and brought my (late) wife with me to drive the car after we left his office.


----------



## Duke (May 15, 2011)

Your husband's experience is much different from mine. In my case, no swelling, a lot less pain than I expected. I did not need the ice pack, and returned the jock strap unopened. I did take it easy all weekend and from what everyone says, that's very important.



FirstYearDown said:


> Day 2...hubby is having difficulty sitting for long periods of time. Normal? Anyone?


I did too, but only because I'm not used to sitting around all the time. Kind of went stir crazy just sitting around.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

My husband was not sitting on a cushion. He also refuses to take painkillers; my husband complained about the difficulty sitting when he was driving.

He's doing much better today. Much less pain. Of course, he has been resting more as well.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> My husband was not sitting on a cushion. He also refuses to take painkillers; my husband complained about the difficulty sitting when he was driving.
> 
> He's doing much better today. Much less pain. Of course, he has been resting more as well.


Well your junk does shake a little while driving.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> My husband was not sitting on a cushion. He also refuses to take painkillers; my husband complained about the difficulty sitting when he was driving.
> 
> He's doing much better today. Much less pain. Of course, he has been resting more as well.


I did not literally mean a cushion, but a cushioned surface. More like he is not sitting on the floor or a wooden chair.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> My husband was not sitting on a cushion. He also refuses to take painkillers; my husband complained about the difficulty sitting when he was driving.
> 
> He's doing much better today. Much less pain. Of course, he has been resting more as well.


I found sitting for long periods was a bit uncomfortable. Nothing unbearable, but I did find that getting up to move around after an hour or so, then sitting back down in different chair was helpful.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

He has gone back to work today. Only a dull ache now.

I have been counting the HOURS until we can enjoy each other again. This kitty is in heat.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> He has gone back to work today. Only a dull ache now.
> 
> I have been counting the HOURS until we can enjoy each other again. This kitty is in heat.


be gentle with his nuts! it is like landing on a crossbar of a bike if you grab him in just that way. You will not believe how fast a man can lose interest!
Just experiment gently. He may have a little pain during sex for a year or two, when his nuts are grabbed just the wrong way!


----------



## 6foot5 (Jun 15, 2011)

This is not my experience , its just a story of how it went with one of my friends :
So , he got to the doctors office , nurse asked him some routine questions + if he would preffer male or female nurse ? Of course he said male , as he is married and felt that it would be unfair to his wife if some strange woman was looking @his balls . Male nurse called him in , got changed ,put the gown on , sat in the chair . Doctor came in , grabbed his stones and said " cold this morning isnt it? , they are little tens , let me loosen them a little " and he started playing with his stones while the male nurse was standing right over my friend  looking at the doctor juggling his balls . He was so embarassed that almost ran away from the chair . Just imagine , straight man , married , children , very high self esteem having his balls played with by a man while another guy is watching :scratchhead: yikes


----------



## PaGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

FirstYearDown said:


> My wonderful husband is going under the knife this Friday.:smthumbup: We were very happy to find a clinic that did not bother with all the intrusive are-you-sure nonsense. Nobody who wants to have children down the road would opt for a permanent procedure.
> 
> Now we will be able to _honestly _say that we cannot have children, when nosy people needle us about becoming parents.
> 
> ...


Best thing I have ever done. Not a single regret. No complications, sore a few days. I would have a bag of peas or corn in the freezer, it works well for an ice pack.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

6foot5 said:


> This is not my experience , its just a story of how it went with one of my friends :
> So , he got to the doctors office , nurse asked him some routine questions + if he would preffer male or female nurse ? Of course he said male , as he is married and felt that it would be unfair to his wife if some strange woman was looking @his balls . Male nurse called him in , got changed ,put the gown on , sat in the chair . Doctor came in , grabbed his stones and said " cold this morning isnt it? , they are little tens , let me loosen them a little " and he started playing with his stones while the male nurse was standing right over my friend  looking at the doctor juggling his balls . He was so embarassed that almost ran away from the chair . Just imagine , straight man , married , children , very high self esteem having his balls played with by a man while another guy is watching :scratchhead: yikes


lol, I have an upcoming appointment for this, but in the consultation the doc had to feel around and make sure my tubes were in the right place. It was -30C that morning, with wind, and things were a little more than "tense" as is he had to roll them down from my abdomen, and of course having a man do that just makes them want to go higher. So he had to be pretty aggressive to get them and keep them down where he needed them to be, it was very uncomfortable, somewhat painful and he said that during the procedure he would have to be just as assertive, so I'm not really that anxious


----------



## hurtnohio (Jul 17, 2011)

Strange as it may seem on this forum, tell your hubby not to read anything on the Internet. Right before mine, I read some dude who said his stones swelled up bigger than footballs. My doctor told me to quit reading the internet. I think some people just post junk like that to scare guys.

A couple of days in bed with an ice pack. A couple of weeks of wearing an athletic supporter. Six months after the fact, I can't even tell I ever had any surgery. 

Just do it! And stay off the "vasectomy" forums while recuperating.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

hurtnohio said:


> My doctor told me to quit reading the internet. I think some people just post junk like that to scare guys.


You know, doctors like that piss me off. The simple truth is that complications do happen.

Both the urologists I saw to seek relief from my post-surgery pain comfirmed this. The first was kind of a jerk and said "it will get better or it won't". The second was more helpful and said he himself had similar problems, and that lingering pain eventually resolves but could take up to two years to do so.

I don't think I would go to a doctor who has his head in the sand and says problems never happen.


----------



## hurtnohio (Jul 17, 2011)

DTO said:


> You know, doctors like that piss me off. The simple truth is that complications do happen.
> 
> Both the urologists I saw to seek relief from my post-surgery pain comfirmed this. The first was kind of a jerk and said "it will get better or it won't". The second was more helpful and said he himself had similar problems, and that lingering pain eventually resolves but could take up to two years to do so.
> 
> I don't think I would go to a doctor who has his head in the sand and says problems never happen.


Oh, he briefed me ahead of time as to potential complications. He was very thorough. I went in with my eyes wide open. He just had an issue with information on the Internet that is not verified as being accurate and may indeed just be an attempt to scare somebody.

Gotta admit, not everything you see on the 'net is true. But my urologist was a class act and made sure I had all the info - both good and bad - before I did the deed.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

My husband has healed completely.

Now we are emptying the tubes.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

And the semen is way better..  Told ya.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh yeah, much better! No more sopping underwear after sex.

Best choice we ever made.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Is his semen more watery like? I noticed that my semen changed from a thick lumpy white to a more watery like consistency. The doctor checked me out and found nothing wrong with the plumbing, so I forgot about it. Still I find that an interesting change.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah, it is. Looks like it is a common side effect.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> I can't wait until we can start working on draining the sperm out of his tubes! :whip:


Your man is the luckiest man on earth :smthumbup:


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

*Update.*

Just received results from sperm sample.

My husband's sperm count is very low, however he has "rare sperm" which can still get me pregnant. :wtf: 75% of men are sterile at this point. 

So eight more weeks and then another test. There were two weeks where we were sick and not making love. Perhaps that is why the test is still positive. I was looking forward to coming off The Pill, but I still have two more months to go.

I made a joke to my husband: "You can still get me pregnant, you jerk! Why do you have to make so much sperm?" I'm going to scream at his junk tonight. "Hey balls! STOP IT!!" :rofl::rofl:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Good thing he got tested!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

vasectomy advice - don't have one and then attempt to jump over a low garden wall like my dad's neighbour


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Dear Junk,

It has come to our attention that you are still producing sperm. 

We do not like that action. This memo is a warning to CEASE AND DESIST all sperm producing efforts.

We have made an attempt to close the factory down, but you are still producing.

STOP IT. TODAY. 

Thanks!
Mr and Mrs. Childfree


----------



## hldnhope (Apr 10, 2012)

Maybe he is tainting the test in order to keep working on the 'emptying' part....


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

:lol::lol: No, we always have lots of sex. Evidently, my husband has a high sperm count.


----------



## stoney1215 (Jun 18, 2012)

although the questions may seem stupid to most people , i would not want a doctor that does not ask for his own peace of mind if you are sure and understand etc, etc . that being said to each his own and i am no judge . 

having a vasectomy was the best 15 minutes i ever spent . it was relatively painless , very quick , and actually very non intrusive . there are actually vieos on youtube if you want to see the procedure . recovery is long or as short as each person feels comfortable . i was able to have sex 2 days later , although it was uncomfortable with rougher actions . complete recovery was for me 3 weeks . there was no noticeable difference in volume or thickness of my ejaculate , and no difference in any other way . 2 thumbs up from me.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

I had mine 15 years ago. I had minimal pain and healed in 3 days. Resumed sex on day 4 or 5. 

It IS true that my orgasms were reduced in intensity for a year or two. Back to normal after that. 

Best 10 dollar co-pay of my life. 

BTW: My W never took birth control pills due to her medical history, she used a diaphragm. From what I read, birth control pills have many side effects so I never wanted her to take them. 




FirstYearDown said:


> My wonderful husband is going under the knife this Friday.:smthumbup: We were very happy to find a clinic that did not bother with all the intrusive are-you-sure nonsense. Nobody who wants to have children down the road would opt for a permanent procedure.
> 
> Now we will be able to _honestly _say that we cannot have children, when nosy people needle us about becoming parents.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Update.*



FirstYearDown said:


> Just received results from sperm sample.
> 
> My husband's sperm count is very low, however he has "rare sperm" which can still get me pregnant. :wtf: 75% of men are sterile at this point.
> 
> ...


I just got these same results last week. The doctor said that while it was unlikely anythign would happen, he could not give me the all clear sign. My wife laughs about how virile and fertile I am. She also promised to work on draining the pipes, so I have had worse news.


----------



## JoeRockStar (Jun 5, 2012)

Frozen peas will be his best friend! I felt really good the day after, ended up getting up, doing too much and paid the price for it.

I was ready for sex again by day 3.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Update.*



Tall Average Guy said:


> I just got these same results last week. The doctor said that while it was unlikely anythign would happen, he could not give me the all clear sign. My wife laughs about how virile and fertile I am. She also promised to work on draining the pipes, so I have had worse news.


The urologist said the same thing to us; my husband's sperm count is low now, so he is unlikely to get me pregnant especially since I have been on the pill for years with no accidents. The good doctor still said another test needed to be completed. 

We are taking an extra month to drain him out. It is fun, like some sort of reverse babymaking sex. :rofl: We have a common goal of not getting me pregnant and getting rid of those troublesome cells. *giggity*


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

My husband never went back to get tested. We went through a few boxes of condoms before going commando. It must of worked or I'd be definitely pregnant by now.

He lost the two containers. I'm sure they will pop up soon. He had his done just 3-5 months ago.


----------

